
Chinese cops are now using facial recognition sunglasses to track citizens - rmason
https://www.theverge.com/2018/2/8/16990030/china-facial-recognition-sunglasses-surveillance
======
triplee
Well that's downright horrifying. An article from somewhere else notes some
categories beyond not only criminals, but ethnic profiling for potential
separatist groups, etc.

This is some straight up Minority Report business.

------
Omnius
Can someone link the original I can't find it.

